# yarn shops in Mallorca



## Liz at Furze

Off to Mallorca next week and just wondered if anyone knows whether there is a yarn/wool shop in Palma where I can buy yarn & needles? Thanks


----------



## TinaOR

No, sorry, but have a lovely time. xxx


----------



## Lo'L

No idea about anything there, but hope you have a great time!!! post some pix


----------



## SouthernGirl

No idea. But have lots of fun and buy lots of yarn.


----------



## Judi44

Just in case you can't buy any there, pack needles and wool in your main luggage not your carry on and it should go through customs okay


----------



## Liz at Furze

Lol thanks for replies and wishes- I'm only taking hand luggage hence wondered where I can buy needles as well as yarn...I'll bet there's a member out there somewhere in Mallorca!


----------



## knittingneedles

Knitmap.com has lists of yarn shops around the world. Also knitter review should have a list. Or just google yarn shops in Palma Spain oh and u should have no problem taking knitting with u unless you're in the uk.


----------



## knittingneedles

Oops just saw that's where u r from. Yarn u can take. Why don't u throw in a circular cheap bamboo or wood pair and see what happens?


----------



## Liz at Furze

Thanks for those ideas 'knittingneedles', though no luck with either searches. Might try the cheap bamboo idea. Thank all for trying. I can't believe there is no wool shop there !!


----------



## Reyna

Sorry, no, but have a lovely time and I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------

